# How difficult is it to trade into WorldMark Victoria?



## calberry (May 31, 2012)

We've done a lot of trading of our Marriott properties, but mainly to Mexico and/or Hawaii, and are not at all familiar with the potential of trading into the WorldMark Victoria.

We were thinking about going any time April/May 2013.  

Our biggest issue is that we have a couple of tickets with United from a cruise we had to cancel that need to be booked by Sept.  Obviously we can put in for a trade and hope we get a match before Sept., but if we don't then we may just have to pick a date, book the flights, and then hope we get a room.  (We are doing that exact thing for Cabo next Feb. using miles, but we know there are lots of places there so we aren't at all worried about not getting a match.)  

We have a Ko Olina, Ohau lock-off, and a 1BR and at 2BR Timberlodge, Tahoe that we can use to trade.

Any thoughts/advice?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Tacoma (May 31, 2012)

Sent you a PM but to let you know I don't think a lot of worldmark gets deposited.  I have stayed there and absolutely love the location and units.  For a 2 bedroom Koolina I'd book you a penthouse. 

Joan


----------



## calberry (May 31, 2012)

Tacoma said:


> Sent you a PM but to let you know I don't think a lot of worldmark gets deposited.  I have stayed there and absolutely love the location and units.  For a 2 bedroom Koolina I'd book you a penthouse.
> 
> Joan



LOL

We own an EOY Ko Olina and use the 1br and trade the lockoff.  We normally snag a 2BR with the lockoff (Casa Dorada in Cabo last year).  Maybe if we get tired of going to Ko Olina I'll consider this offer...or maybe not  

We go to Ko Olina in our 1BR in Sept, and the week before we are in Kauai with a Timberlodge trade.

Steve


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 31, 2012)

I am a WorldMark owner and I have stayed at the WorldMark Victoria.  It's a great resort.  I loved it.

You should just do a trade with a WorldMark owner.  Or, rent one.  Renting is probably a better value for you.


----------



## calberry (Jun 1, 2012)

BocaBum99 said:


> I am a WorldMark owner and I have stayed at the WorldMark Victoria.  It's a great resort.  I loved it.
> 
> You should just do a trade with a WorldMark owner.  Or, rent one.  Renting is probably a better value for you.



You're probably right re the value, but with 3 weeks already on deposit with II we really want to try to use those...one can only travel so much you know  

Steve


----------

